# WARNING: Tera Nova and House viewers



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Due to the ALCS running long, both shows will be shown in their entirety whenever the game ends. I'd add an hour or 2 to be safe.

Edit: West coasters should be ok...But, you never know.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Thank you.


----------



## gulfwarvet (Mar 7, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up or i would have missed it.


----------



## Charise (Jan 25, 2004)

Thanks from me too!! I would have missed both.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

Thanks!!!

I don't even see on Dish a way to add time for just this recording once the recording has started. I added a one-off for House which will hopefully catch the remainder of Terra Nova.


----------



## Shardin (Nov 26, 2006)

Same here, I thank you, I'm kinda getting into the program.


----------



## LOCODUDE (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up.....


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Game is over and TN is starting from the beginning...looks like a 1 hour padding will suffice.


----------



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

according to the FOX facebook status west coast will not be affected, shows will air at regular times.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

klang said:


> Thanks!!!
> 
> I don't even see on Dish a way to add time for just this recording once the recording has started. I added a one-off for House which will hopefully catch the remainder of Terra Nova.


Here's a useful tip...

IF a timer has already started... go to the EPG (or the DVR menu) and select that event so that you are tuned to the exact tuner/channel being recorded.

Once you are tuned to the tuner actively recording... you can press the REC button on the remote and get some options to extend the end-time of the recording already in progress.

As for tonight's shows... fortunately I was paying attention and saw the game was on... so I waited for it to end and then started a manual timer to capture both shows. Looks like it was ~50 minutes or so late in starting the 8pm "Terra Nova".

I never checked last night... when the baseball game was canceled, to see what FOX aired. Am hoping they did not air any new animation domination shows last night.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

Shoot, forgot about the baseball game... Hope they rerun TN.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Here's a useful tip...
> 
> IF a timer has already started... go to the EPG (or the DVR menu) and select that event so that you are tuned to the exact tuner/channel being recorded.
> 
> Once you are tuned to the tuner actively recording... you can press the REC button on the remote and get some options to extend the end-time of the recording already in progress.


Thanks, I poked around some but didn't see anything obvious.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

damn, hope they rerun Terra sometime this week.


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

armophob said:


> damn, hope they rerun Terra sometime this week.


It'll be online somewhere in the next week.

Don "all one really can really miss these days is live events" Bolton


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

No worries. If you miss it, the show will be on Amazon VOD tomorrow.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

lugnutathome said:


> It'll be online somewhere in the next week.
> 
> Don "all one really can really miss these days is live events" Bolton


Yea, well I like my tv on tv not little computer screens. Way to keep me interested in your new show Fox! Isolate the 40% of your viewers out here with DVR's.


----------



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

times like makes having a west coast feed worth it


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

armophob said:


> Yea, well I like my tv on tv not little computer screens. Way to keep me interested in your new show Fox! Isolate the 40% of your viewers out here with DVR's.


That's what a ROKU box is for.


----------



## murry27409 (Oct 16, 2007)

Stewart Vernon said:


> ...
> 
> I never checked last night... when the baseball game was canceled, to see what FOX aired. Am hoping they did not air any new animation domination shows last night.


I did; they aired reruns of the Cleveland show and X-factor.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

Shoot I didn't see this until just now. Guess I missed recording House. Are there other games this week that might run long & affect show times?


----------



## trainman (Jan 9, 2008)

HDJulie said:


> Are there other games this week that might run long & affect show times?


Yes -- there are afternoon games scheduled for Fox Wednesday and, if necessary, Thursday. The prime-time programming on the schedule for both nights is "The X Factor."


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks, I'll set the recordings to go long just in case.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

I didn't see this until today, so I don't have TN... 

I usually watch "The X-Factor" live, so I should be good later this week. 

~Alan


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

ENCORE OF "Terra Nova" Episode "WHAT REMAINS" SCHEDULED TO AIR SATURDAY, OCT. 15 (9:00-10:00 PM ET/PT) ON FOX unless again pre-empted by sports. Also available on-line now.

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news/...-in-some-markets-online-275210/20111011fox02/


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Alan Gordon said:


> I didn't see this until today, so I don't have TN...
> 
> I usually watch "The X-Factor" live, so I should be good later this week.
> 
> ~Alan


Bummer...I know how much you like Terra Nova.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

BobaBird said:


> ENCORE OF "Terra Nova" Episode "WHAT REMAINS" SCHEDULED TO AIR SATURDAY, OCT. 15 (9:00-10:00 PM ET/PT) ON FOX unless again pre-empted by sports. Also available on-line now.
> 
> http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news/...-in-some-markets-online-275210/20111011fox02/


Thanks for the heads up.
What it says is "FOX will rebroadcast the episode this Saturday if no Game 6 of the ALCS" 
So if anyone who watches ACLS (whatever that is) would so kind to post whether or not there is a game 6 on that night, thanks in advance.


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

My wife caught it, and extended the recording to 2 hours, but ... it seems to have been corrupted. It won't play it back. I think we recorded OTA. Maybe a bug in extending and ota? :-(


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

Thank goodness for HuluPlus and a WDTV Live Hub. Watched it on the big screen. :lol:


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Well I caught Terra Nova because I record Terra Nova and House but I missed out on House and can't find a rebroadcast.


----------



## TheDurk (Mar 8, 2007)

armophob said:


> Thanks for the heads up.
> What it says is "FOX will rebroadcast the episode this Saturday if no Game 6 of the ALCS"
> So if anyone who watches ACLS (whatever that is) would so kind to post whether or not there is a game 6 on that night, thanks in advance.


Well, since Detroit won last night, a Game 6 WILL happen on Saturday. So, unless there is news of a different time, I guess there is no rebroadcast. That would mean it's the internet or nothing. And my recording of the baseball game stopped 15 minutes into TN, even with 3 hours padding.

My computer plays to my big screen, so it's not too bad.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> Well I caught Terra Nova because I record Terra Nova and House but I missed out on House and can't find a rebroadcast.


If you are a "House" fan, I'd strongly recommend you watch the premier via the internet before watching the next episode.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

phrelin said:


> If you are a "House" fan, I'd strong recommend you watch the premier via the internet before watching the next episode.


I already watched the premier, it's the second episode that was missed because of the ballgame.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

TheDurk said:


> Well, since Detroit won last night, a Game 6 WILL happen on Saturday. So, unless there is news of a different time, I guess there is no rebroadcast. That would mean it's the internet or nothing. And my recording of the baseball game stopped 15 minutes into TN, even with 3 hours padding.
> 
> My computer plays to my big screen, so it's not too bad.


Is there any possibility of a weather event to give a bit of hope?


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Sorry Fox, I will continue to record the series, But if I cannot watch the 3rd episode then you can s*ck it and I am out. Choose you battles when putting a new show on the line for an old sport. 
That is twice this year I question your judgment, first was AMW.
Even Netflix has the balls to acknowledge a mistake and suck it up. Come on Fox, show some stones man. 

Angry old man rant finished


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

I tried to watch it online and push to a smaller TV, but bigger than a computer monitor. Actually got it working, but, fox doesn't want this show to make it. The feed was horrible. It would not go full screen. When I would try to force it, it went back to small video in a browser and forced me to watch the same 3 commercials over and over. Grrrr! Once I got it full screen, it would have been playing while the commercials were on and I missed some. Tried twice to rewind, and it played the commercials again! Now I am just pissed! Gave up and tried to just watch what was left. The audio was about 10 seconds ahead of the action. You've got to be kidding me! Then it randomly played another commercial. Sure enough, the audio was right in sync. Blow me Fox! In the end it was so choppy and out of sync, I gave up. Clicked the help button. It said they'd get back to me in 3 days! WTF? 3 days?

Bye bye fox.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

The lost episode "instinct" is recording right now on Fox. Luckily I had my dvr set to "both".

aww, phooey, that is not the missed one. "What Remains" is the missed one.

nevermind


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

The frustration here is palpable. As I noted elsewhere:


phrelin said:


> If I were a producer I'd be reluctant to turn my show over to Fox without a huge penalty clause for failure to air on an agreed-upon schedule.


Today Robert Seidman of TVbytheNumbers downgraded both "Terra Nova" and "House":


> Yes it was Halloween, and yes the baseball scheduling wreaked havoc on Fox shows, but I've still downgraded _Terra Nova_ and _House_ to the bubble anyway. Is that fair? Maybe not, but the goal of Bubble Watch isn't to be fair, it's to predict what happens by/in May and I think those decisions could go either way.
> 
> Even if _Terra Nova_ bounces back a bit it's reportedly a very expensive show. OK ratings + very expensive isn't a great combo. _House_'s ratings are already OK and definitely more OK than _Terra Nova_'s, but it's in its eighth season and expensive as a result. I can definitely see _House_ being renewed for a ninth season, but with only average ratings renewal isn't a slam dunk.


I'm not sure about a "House" ninth season. From a recent story:


> This might be House's final season. Fox Entertainment president Kevin Reilly told reporters last summer that Laurie, reportedly in the final year of his contract, and the show's producers "are mulling it over," and a decision likely wouldn't be made until this month.
> 
> "My sense is this is a show that wants to stay creatively vibrant and go out strong, and not limp along for four more years as a vestige of what it was," Reilly said.


"Terra Nova" is in a poor situation. Fox considers it "family entertainment" at the 8:00 pm slot. So, of course, they screw with its time because of a baseball overrun, don't try to fix it by delaying the episode to the next showing, then keep the show off for awhile, returning it on Halloween Night which assures that an 8:00 family show will lose viewers.

And, of course, they couldn't delay that one episode because Fox is dead set on having the season (show?) end on Monday, December 19. Me, I would have gambled and had the one hour season finale on December 26 when the competition likely would not have as strong a pull.

NOTE: Earlier this week Advertising Age's Social Media popularity story noted:


> This week the ratings of the Steven Spielberg-produced dinosaur time-travel drama "Terra Nova" got doubly dinged: its episode on Monday came after a one-week baseball-imposed hiatus and also fell on Halloween (traditionally not a huge night for TV-watching). It's not a surprise that it has a sizable social-media footprint -- it is, after all, a Steven Spielberg-produced dinosaur time-travel drama -- but this should have been a bigger ratings hit for Fox given its cost. And arguably its social-media popularity should be higher too, given that its buzz is actually lower than that of a newer, and much more niche-y, show, the suffocatingly dark and perverse "American Horror Story," which is on track to be FX's highest-rated first-season show ever.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

The missed episode is on at 9 after Cops. "What Remains"


----------

